# Hospital Light



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Had to install a light tonight in a patient care area that kind of threw me. It is a pedestal ceiling mount fixture that has a swivel arm (kind of like the kind you see at the dentist). What threw me was the connection was to be made by a plug (per manufacturer). I don't have my book handy, but something tells me cord connected fixtures that are permanently attached are not allowed to have plug in connections in patient care areas. Am I wrong?

I'm in Chicago, so it may be a local thing, and I didn't install it with a plug.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The cord and plug connection cannot be above the dropped ceiling, so you have to mount it face-down, in the ceiling. Your fixture's cord and plug was part of a UL listed assembly or luminaire, so I think you created a violation when you didn't install it per the manufacturer's intended method. 

Of course you can have cord and plug connections in patient care areas. The headwalls are full of receptacles. IV pumps and monitors of every sort get plugged in. Heck, the last time I was in the hospital, I had them bring me a fan (that plugged in :whistling2 to drown out the noise of my roommate who made all sorts of funny noises during his recovery.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

I wouldn't have mounted it above the ceiling. I realize there are a lot of cord connected pieces of equipment in care areas. For some reason I was thinking that the fixed in place light could not be among them. I'm going back to work tonight. I'll look it up.


----------



## wishmaster68 (Aug 27, 2009)

All the small surgical lights we install have cords on them.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> The cord and plug connection cannot be above the dropped ceiling


 I started a thread with this question....


----------

